# Nautilus Example Solve Thread



## voidrx (Aug 19, 2021)

I main Nautilus, I'm the first user besides Athefre, the inventor, and I currently hold the Nautilus Unofficial World Record Single of 6.89 seconds (reconstruction here). I am the fastest Nautilus user, although that doesn't really say much because there are only like 2-3 users.
I'm starting this Nautilus Example Solve Thread to give Nautilus some more exposure.


R2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U' R' F R2 D L D2 F' D'

First Block (FB): y' F D' B U R' U2 F2

Nautilus Second Block (NSB): U M2 U' R U S' U' S

dFR Pair: U' R U2 R'

Nautilus Corners of the Last Layer (NCLL): R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

Last 5 Edges (L5E): U' M' U M U M' U M U2 M' U' M


Next: L2 F L' U' F2 U2 R' U' D' R' U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 20, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> Next: L2 F L' U' F2 U2 R' U' D' R' U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L U2 F2 R2


43 STM:
D2 L2 F' L2 R U' F U2 F' //FB+DF edge
U' R2 U R' U R F' U' F //NSB
U2 M U' M' U2 f R f' U' f R' f' //dBr square+OLL
d R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F //PLL

tbh Nautilus is a cool method

Next: D' L F' R' B2 U2 L U' B' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2


----------



## voidrx (Aug 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 43 STM:
> D2 L2 F' L2 R U' F U2 F' //FB+DF edge
> U' R2 U R' U R F' U' F //NSB
> U2 M U' M' U2 f R f' U' f R' f' //dBr square+OLL
> ...



FB: z2 y' R F2 R2 U M' U2 r' F B2 ----- absolutely abysmal
NSB: U2 R U r2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
dFR Pair: U R U' R' U' R U2 R'
NCLL: F R U R' U' F'
L5E: U M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2

50 STM

Next: U' D' F' L D2 R' B' U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L F


----------



## Athefre (Aug 20, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> FB: z2 y' R F2 R2 U M' U2 r' F B2 ----- absolutely abysmal
> NSB: U2 R U r2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
> dFR Pair: U R U' R' U' R U2 R'
> NCLL: F R U R' U' F'
> ...



EOFE Variant:

FB: x' y' D F' R2 U' L F'
NSB: U2 R r U R2 U R2 U2 r
EOFE: r U R' U2 R U r'
Orient corners: R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
TTLL-: R U2 R' U R U R' D R' U2 R U' R' U' R D' U2

Next: U' F B' R U' L D' R2 D2 L B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B L


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you for the thread. How intuitive is Nautilus, compared to Roux and Petrus? I mean I like methods that make me feel I am actually solving the puzzle, i.e. deciding on what to do based on what I see, rather than almost automatic and mindless turning logarithmic turning (not meaning to trivialise any method).


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 21, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thank you for the thread. How intuitive is Nautilus, compared to Roux and Petrus? I mean I like methods that make me feel I am actually solving the puzzle, i.e. deciding on what to do based on what I see, rather than almost automatic and mindless turning (not meaning to trivialise any method).


 Well, I wouldn't call algorithmic based methods either of those words (Maybe the word your looking for is repetitive?) but from what I've seen it largely depends on which Variant you use. Something nice about Nautilus is that there are more variants then perhaps any other speedsolving method. This can allow you, if desired, to OS (option select) a different one depending on the solve. The first step, building the shell, is very intuitive. You starting with a 1x2x3 similar to Roux and the build, in whatever way, a 2x2x2 block in the back. From there you would extend it by inserting the last slot depending on your variant and then do the last layer which could include the DF edge. It can vary anywhere in between 7 to hundreds and beyond algs. For the main variation I would say it's sort of like Roux in terms of intuitiveness but it feels more structured.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you very much, TheCubingCuber. I could not find the right words, which is why I put in my disclaimer, about the "algorithmic based" turns that you suggested. That's a nice term and I have just used it to correct what I wrote in my earlier post. Nautilus sounds great, and I am putting it in my list of methods to try. I have already tried the simplest Beginner versions of CFOP (LBL), and I am still trying Roux Beginner, and then it will be Petrux and Nautilus. I like it as it seems easy to mix and mingle a bit with steps from another method. Maybe it should be Nautilus first, since you said it starts with the same block building step, which I enjoy (even though that takes like 60% or more of my average solve time ). I'm not rushing to speed up at this time, as I am still in the method exploration and selection stage and I am a slow learner. I will do that later and I will be happy if I could consistently solve under 1 minute.


----------



## voidrx (Aug 21, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thank you very much, TheCubingCuber. I could not find the right words, which is why I put in my disclaimer, about the "algorithmic based" turns that you suggested. That's a nice term and I have just used it to correct what I wrote in my earlier post. Nautilus sounds great, and I am putting it in my list of methods to try. I have already tried the simplest Beginner versions of CFOP (LBL), and I am still trying Roux Beginner, and then it will be Petrux and Nautilus. I like it as it seems easy to mix and mingle a bit with steps from another method. Maybe it should be Nautilus first, since you said it starts with the same block building step, which I enjoy (even though that takes like 60% or more of my average solve time ). I'm not rushing to speed up at this time, as I am still in the method exploration and selection stage and I am a slow learner. I will do that later and I will be happy if I could consistently solve under 1 minute.


If you need any help, we have a Nautilus Discord server. Here is the link 





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 22, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thank you very much, TheCubingCuber. I could not find the right words, which is why I put in my disclaimer, about the "algorithmic based" turns that you suggested. That's a nice term and I have just used it to correct what I wrote in my earlier post. Nautilus sounds great, and I am putting it in my list of methods to try. I have already tried the simplest Beginner versions of CFOP (LBL), and I am still trying Roux Beginner, and then it will be Petrux and Nautilus. I like it as it seems easy to mix and mingle a bit with steps from another method. Maybe it should be Nautilus first, since you said it starts with the same block building step, which I enjoy (even though that takes like 60% or more of my average solve time ). I'm not rushing to speed up at this time, as I am still in the method exploration and selection stage and I am a slow learner. I will do that later and I will be happy if I could consistently solve under 1 minute.



Nautilus can start in any number of ways, but the typical start is Roux FB. So, getting better at your Roux FB will help with Nautilus.

I think of Nautilus as being all block building (until you have a Nautilus block) then all algorithmic (EODF, LS/LL). This gives you a lot of room for creativity up front, but IMHO, building a 2x2x2 without destroying your Roux FB can be a challenge.



Athefre said:


> EOFE Variant:
> 
> FB: x' y' D F' R2 U' L F'
> NSB: U2 R r U R2 U R2 U2 r
> ...



x
D L F L' S D' S' D' // mixed dL (8)
R2 M U2 M' R' U R' U' B U' B' // mixed dbr (11/19)
U R U M' U' r' // EODF (6/25)
R U R' U R U R' // LS (7/32)
U f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // COLL (11/43)
y M2 U M U2 M U' // L6EP (7/50)

NEXT: L B2 U2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L' U2 D' B' D R2 D' F U' R2 U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L B2 U2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L' U2 D' B' D R2 D' F U' R2 U


44 STM
x2 y' // Inspection
D F U' F' D' U M2 F' // FB
R f R' f' M2 U M2 U2 L F L' M' U2 M' // 2x2x2 & LS
M' U2 M U2 M' U' M // EODF
U' R U' R' U F' r U' r' F2 R' F R F' U2 // ZBLL
ACN

Next: F D2 L U' D F D2 R F' L F2 R' B2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F D2 L U' D F D2 R F' L F2 R' B2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L2 U2


44 STM:
y2 L E L S2 U' S2 M2 u R u' //FB
r' U' r U R U r U2 R U' r' //F2L
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
L U' L d L F L2 U L U' L F' L' F' //PLL

Next: D2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' D' F' D' R' B F R2 U' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 B R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' D' F' D' R' B F R2 U' L


LL(with CPFB): 43 STM
F L' U L2 R' F //CPFB
R U R U' r S' U' S M //NSB
U2 r U r' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //EOSquare
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' //2GLL

Next: U F' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U B' D B2 R U2 B' R2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> LL(with CPFB): 43 STM
> F L' U L2 R' F //CPFB
> R U R U' r S' U' S M //NSB
> U2 r U r' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //EOSquare
> ...


x y' // Inspection
R B2 D F' M' R' F // FB [7/7]
U' r' U2 F R2 F' U2 R U2 r // NSB [10/17]
F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // LS [9/26]
(U) r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' // NCLL [10/36]
(U') M' U M U2 M' U M (U') // ELL [9/45]
45 STM

Not bad for my first serious example solve.

Next: R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L' U' L F' U' B' U L' D


----------



## voidrx (Sep 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> x y' // Inspection
> R B2 D F' M' R' F // FB [7/7]
> U' r' U2 F R2 F' U2 R U2 r // NSB [10/17]
> F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // LS [9/26]
> ...


y // Inspection
M' B2 D2' U F r B' // FB
M' U2' r U' R U' M2' // NSB
U R U R' U' R U2' R' // LS
U' R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // NCLL (Normally I would do F Double Sexy F' but I saw the Arrow EO case, so I did an alg that preserved EO.)
U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U' M U M U // L5E

43 STM

alg.cubing link: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U_B2_U-_F2_L2_F2_L2_D2_F2_D_F2_L-_U-_L_F-_U-_B-_U_L-_D&alg=y_//_Inspection M-_B2_D2-_U_F_r_B-_//_FB M-_U2-_r_U-_R_U-_M2-_//_NSB U_R_U_R-_U-_R_U2-_R-_//_LS U-_R-_U2-_R2_U_R2-_U_R2_U2-_R-_//_NCLL_(Normally_I_would_do_F_Double_Sexy_F-_but_I_saw_the_Arrow_EO_case,_so_I_did_an_alg_that_preserved_EO.) U2_M_U2_M-_U-_M2_U-_M_U_M_U_//_L5E


Next: L2 U L' D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F' R B' F2 D' L2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 26, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: L2 U L' D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F' R B' F2 D' L2 R


using my EO idea: 
L2 U L' D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F' R B' F2 D' L2 R


D' R' U2 B M' U2 M U2 F' // FB
R U r2 R U2 R' U2 S R S' //dBr
U M' U2 M S' U S //EODF
U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R //dfR
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 u M2 u' S' M2 S U2 //"ZBLL"
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...-_D-_R_U2_R-_D_r2_u_M2_u-_S-_M2_S_U2_//"ZBLL" )

53 STM

Next: R' U2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 R D B' U R2 U' L R' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> using my EO idea:
> L2 U L' D2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F' R B' F2 D' L2 R
> 
> 
> ...



U R B' u R u U2 R' E2 // FB (9)
R U2 R' U F' U' F R' // square (8/17)
U' R' F R F' U2 M2 // EODB (7/24)
r U2 r' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L (11/35)
L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // COLL (11/46)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL (7/53)

NEXT: R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 R' B' F L D' L2 B2 F2 U'


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U R B' u R u U2 R' E2 // FB (9)
> R U2 R' U F' U' F R' // square (8/17)
> U' R' F R F' U2 M2 // EODB (7/24)
> r U2 r' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // F2L (11/35)
> ...


R U2 F B' L2 // dL
L' B L U f' U f R U R' D' R U' R' D // dbr
R U R' U R U R' U2 F' U F // dFR
U F R U R' U' F' U // NCLL
M' U' M U' M' U2 M2 L F' L' U M' U2' M U S' L F L' S M' // Intuitive L5E (because the algorithm on the spreadsheet doesn't work)

Next: R' F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R D' R2 F' R D2 L D' F2 D

just learnt Nautilus a few days ago.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 26, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> R U2 F B' L2 // dL
> L' B L U f' U f R U R' D' R U' R' D // dbr
> R U R' U R U R' U2 F' U F // dFR
> U F R U R' U' F' U // NCLL
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. There should be an AUF before the alg. So it's (U') M' U M2 U' M' U' M U2 M' U M U M'.

y2 x' U L' F2 D' B' M B'
U r' M U2 M' U' r
r U2 r' U r U' r'
U2 r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r
U M' U M U' M' U' M U'

Next: R2 U B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B D F' U R U R D' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 27, 2021)

Athefre said:


> Next: R2 U B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B D F' U R U R D' L'


Nautilus but it's FreeFOP: 47 STM
x2 y2 //inspection
M2 U2 M' U2 r B' U M2 U2 F' //FB
U' R2 r' U R' U2 r //F2L-1
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //LS
R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R' //OLL
U' L2 u L' U L' U' L u' L2 f' L f //PLL

Next: F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D R' D U L F2 R2 B' L2 U


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' L2 u L' U L' U' L u' L2 f' L f //PLL


mlrrored Gc i love it


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> mlrrored Gc i love it


It's an AUF trick just to reduce movecount lol. Glad you liked it.


----------



## voidrx (Oct 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Nautilus but it's FreeFOP: 47 STM
> x2 y2 //inspection
> M2 U2 M' U2 r B' U M2 U2 F' //FB
> U' R2 r' U R' U2 r //F2L-1
> ...




x // Inspection
U R U' R U' F' B' // FB
R U2 r U' r M' U M' U M' // NSB
U R U2 R' U' r U r' // dFR pair
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // NCLL
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U M' U M U // L5E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: U2 L' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B U' B2 L' U' F2 R B' D


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2021)

voidrx said:


> x // Inspection
> U R U' R U' F' B' // FB
> R U2 r U' r M' U M' U M' // NSB
> U R U2 R' U' r U r' // dFR pair
> ...


x'
R U B D' F2 // FB
U R' U r S R S' // NSB
U R U M' U' r' // F2L (18 STM F2L wtf)
U2 F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R2' U R U R' U' R3 U' R' U R' // PLL

Next - B' D' B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 U L D R2 D2 U2 B U B2 R'

EDIT - Better finish for my solution

x'
R U B D' F2 // FB
U R' U r S R S' // NSB
U R U2' R' U' r U' r' // F2L+EO
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' // LL (28 STM solve xd)


----------



## voidrx (Oct 10, 2021)

ottozing said:


> x'
> R U B D' F2 // FB
> U R' U r S R S' // NSB
> U R U M' U' r' // F2L (18 STM F2L wtf)
> ...


You tryin out Nautilus?
Great solve btw


----------



## ottozing (Oct 10, 2021)

voidrx said:


> You tryin out Nautilus?
> Great solve btw



Yeah I think it's better than I originally thought. Curious what's been developed for shell (I imagine the main approaches are Roux FB into 2x2x2, Petrus 2x2x3 into F2L pair, and maybe Mehta FB+ 3QB + corner?)

Ty


----------



## voidrx (Oct 10, 2021)

ottozing said:


> Yeah I think it's better than I originally thought. Curious what's been developed for shell (I imagine the main approaches are Roux FB into 2x2x2x, Petrus 2x2x3 into F2L pair, and maybe Mehta FB+ 3QB + corner?)
> 
> Ty


The main approach is FB into 222, then I proposed an alternate approach if the FB is bad, where you solve a 222 in dbl and then add the dFL pair to it, which makes a FB+DB edge, then you finish the shell with the dbR square. 223 + F2L pair feels more like Petrus-APB honestly. I did propose a similar thing to Mehta FB + 3QB + corner, where you solve a Mehta FB in Dl minus the DF edge, so its more like a square in Dbl with a corner in DFL attached to it, then you solve 2 E slice edges and put them on the left, and then finish shell. This does make it easier to to pseudo stuff, although I personally don't use this technique. I mostly stick with FB+222 and 222+dFL+dbR.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 10, 2021)

Scramble: B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D' U' L' R' U R U B F' R U2

48 STM

z2 L F' U L2 y // FB
F B U' S2 L2 f z L' U M' U l F' U F // How du u spell lol SB
y' U R U' R' U R U R' U R U' // CLS 1 Move Offset
R2' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // Perm that I should switch my alg for lol Alg
U // AUF
[/QUOTE]
The last guy's a hypocrite so I got one myself. 

Scramble: B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 U L F R U' L U2 L' B2 L'

y x' // Inspection
B' D L D U r2' R F // FB [8/8]
U R' U2' r2 R U R' U' R' U R2 r // NSB [12/20]
U2' F' U' F // LS [4/24]
U' R' F R F' r U r' // NCLL [8/32]
M' U' M U' M' U M // L5EO [7/39]
R2' U S' U2' S U R2 // L5EO [7/46]
46 STM

Next: L2 B2 L U2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L D' F' L U R' D F' D2 F


----------



## voidrx (Oct 10, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: L2 B2 L U2 B2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L D' F' L U R' D F' D2 F


y x // Inspection
F D' M' F2 r B' // FB
M' U M U' M R' U R' U R U' R2' U R U' M' U2' R U r' // NSB why am i so bad at NSB
U2 F' r U r' U' r' F r // NCLL
U' M' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U M // L5E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: D2 B R2 F D2 B D2 F D2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 F U2 R' B' U2 F'


----------



## carcass (Oct 10, 2021)

voidrx said:


> D2 B R2 F D2 B D2 F D2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 F U2 R' B' U2 F'


46 STM
z' x
F' D' L2 D//Ldb
M U2 M2 U2 L' U L//Ld
r2 U2 M F' U' F R' U' R2//dbl
U2 R U' R' r U' r'//EO + DF edge
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//F2L
y R U S' R' U' R S R2 F R F' //ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' D2 B' R2 F L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' R' F2 R F2 U B2 R U R


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 12, 2021)

carcass said:


> 46 STM
> z' x
> F' D' L2 D//Ldb
> M U2 M2 U2 L' U L//Ld
> ...



I'm pretty sure B2 R2 in this scramble is the easiest Cross I've ever seen.

x'
U' F2 L' F L // dlB (5)
R' U2 R U' M' U M // lB + ufR (7)
R2 F2 R2 f2 z' // Nautilus block (5/17)
U B L' B' // insert fDL (4/21)
U R E2 R' U2 R E2 R' // insert FLE (8/29)
U R' U2 R U R' U // NMLL - separation (7/36)
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // NMLL - permutation (15/51)
d' R2 // un-transform (2/53)

next: D2 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B F U' L D2 F


----------



## voidrx (Oct 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I'm pretty sure B2 R2 in this scramble is the easiest Cross I've ever seen.
> 
> x'
> U' F2 L' F L // dlB (5)
> ...


B2 U F2 R' B R' B2 // FB
M2' U R U R2' U' R2 // Square
U M' U M2' R' F R F' R M // Second Square
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // NCLL
U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 U // L5E

46 STM.









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Welp, I accidentally did the scramble that @tsmosher did from carcass. I will post the same scramble that tsmosher posted.
next: D2 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B F U' L D2 F


----------



## voidrx (Oct 17, 2021)

voidrx said:


> B2 U F2 R' B R' B2 // FB
> M2' U R U R2' U' R2 // Square
> U M' U M2' R' F R F' R M // Second Square
> U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // NCLL
> ...


Bruh fine, I'll do another one.

y' x // Inspection
r2 F' U B U' B // FB
R U' r U R U R' f R' f' // NSB
U' R U R' U' R U R' / LS
U R2' D' R U2' R' D R U2' R // NCLL
U' M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M' U M // L5E










alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: F D R F2 U' B2 R B' R' F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 17, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Bruh fine, I'll do another one.
> 
> y' x // Inspection
> r2 F' U B U' B // FB
> ...



U' S2 R B2 r2 u R' u2 // Roux FB (8)
R U R' r' U' r U' R // mixed dbr (8/16)
U M' U M // EODF (4/20)
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (7/27)
U2 L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U (M' x') // COLL (10/37)
d' M' U2 M U M' U2 M // L5EP (8/45)
U // AUF (1/46)

next: R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' B L R2 D2 B2 D' B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' B L R2 D2 B2 D' B2


x2 y' // Inspection
B F2 U' B' U B' U' F' // FB
F' U F R U' R2 S R S' // EO
M U2 r U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2x2x2
U R U R' // LS
U r' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' // CDRLL
D F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 D' // L5EP
ACN

Next: F2 D F2 L U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L U2 L R B' L' R2 U F' U2 R


----------



## carcass (Oct 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> F2 D F2 L U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L U2 L R B' L' R2 U F' U2 R


LSLL, 56 STM
y2//inspection
L E R' U' M2 L U' L'//dL
R2 U r' U2 r' U' R r U2 R' U R M//brd
M' U2 M U' r U r'//EODF
U R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'//F2L
R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U' R' U//ZBLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: B L' F R2 U B L' U' R' B R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 U B2


----------



## voidrx (Oct 24, 2021)

carcass said:


> LSLL, 56 STM
> y2//inspection
> L E R' U' M2 L U' L'//dL
> R2 U r' U2 r' U' R r U2 R' U R M//brd
> ...


Nautilus-ZBLL
y2 x // inspection
R B2 R' F r' B' F U2 R' F2 // disgusting FB
R U R' U R U2' R // SS
U2 M' U M U2 M U M' // EODB
r2 U2 R' U' R U' r2 // dFr
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL

44 STM









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: U R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' R B2 F' U2 F R' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: U R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' R B2 F' U2 F R' D'


LL: 46 STM
x2 y' //inspection
U u R u' R F2 //FB
M U' r D f R2 f' D'//NSB
F R U R' U' F' //EO
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' r' F2 M' F2 //dFr
U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' //ZBLL

CX: 45 STM
x2 y' //inspection
U u R u' R F2 //FB
M U' r D f R2 f' D'//NSB
U' R U R2 U' R U R B' R' B //Corners
R U M' U2 M U R' M' U2 M U R' F' R S R' F R S' U2 //L6E

CX with BTR: 53 STM(Because of bad L5E)
x2 y' //inspection
U u R u' R F2 //FB
M U' r D f R2 f' D'//NSB
U2 R U' R' U' R U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //BTR
U M' U2 M U R' U2 M' U M U M' U M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M U //intuitive L5E

CX with BTR could be pretty good.

Next: U' F2 U B' R' F D' B2 D L' B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 R2


----------



## doozza (Oct 24, 2021)

voidrx said:


> I main Nautilus, I'm the first user besides Athefre, the inventor, and I currently hold the Nautilus Unofficial World Record Single of 6.89 seconds (reconstruction here). I am the fastest Nautilus user, although that doesn't really say much because there are only like 2-3 users.
> I'm starting this Nautilus Example Solve Thread to give Nautilus some more exposure.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting this thread! I'm quite interested in Nautilus, since I main Roux.

But there's a problem, I can't seem to reproduce this example solve. Even the first block is not complete. Tried several times, then used the alg.cubing.net to reconstruct the solve. Still, doesn't seem to work for me. I see a lot of positive reactions to your original post, so I thought, it must be me doing something wrong, since nobody had any issues so far. Could you please take a moment and verify this solution or point at my mistake?









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## voidrx (Oct 24, 2021)

doozza said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! I'm quite interested in Nautilus, since I main Roux.
> 
> But there's a problem, I can't seem to reproduce this example solve. Even the first block is not complete. Tried several times, then used the alg.cubing.net to reconstruct the solve. Still, doesn't seem to work for me. I see a lot of positive reactions to your original post, so I thought, it must be me doing something wrong, since nobody had any issues so far. Could you please take a moment and verify this solution or point at my mistake?
> 
> ...


What block are you trying to solve?


----------



## doozza (Oct 24, 2021)

voidrx said:


> What block are you trying to solve?


I'm trying to repeat your example from the first post.

R2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U' R' F R2 D L D2 F' D'

First Block (FB): y' F D' B U R' U2 F2


----------



## voidrx (Oct 24, 2021)

doozza said:


> I'm trying to repeat your example from the first post.
> 
> R2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U' R' F R2 D L D2 F' D'
> 
> First Block (FB): y' F D' B U R' U2 F2


Alright, I don't have a cube with me right now but I will figure it out when I acquire a cube.


----------



## voidrx (Oct 24, 2021)

doozza said:


> I'm trying to repeat your example from the first post.
> 
> R2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' U' R' F R2 D L D2 F' D'
> 
> First Block (FB): y' F D' B U R' U2 F2


The F needs to be an F'


----------



## voidrx (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> LL: 46 STM
> x2 y' //inspection
> U u R u' R F2 //FB
> M U' r D f R2 f' D'//NSB
> ...



Nautilus-ZBLL
y x' // inspection
U' M2' D' r U' F' U F' // FB
r2 U R2 U R' U2 R // SS+ Oriented U corner in FR
U' M2' U' M U' M' U M U M' // EODB
R U' M' U2 M U' R' // dFr 
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U // ZBLL

45 STM









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: L' D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L B2 L2 F' R B2 L F2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: L' D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L B2 L2 F' R B2 L F2 R2


CX with BTR: 50 STM
y //inspection
M F' L F U2 D' R D //FB
r R U r2 U2 R U' R U R' U2 R //NSB
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R //L5C
U' M' U' M U R' S' R U' R' S //EO
U2 M' U2 M U2 //L6EP

LL: 46 STM
y //inspection
M F' L F U2 D' R D //FB
r R U r2 U2 R U' R U R' U2 R //NSB
R U M' U r' //EO
U2 r U2 r' U R U' R' //dFr
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U //ZBLL

Next: B U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L' U' L' B' L'


----------



## voidrx (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> LL:


ZBLL is called the ZBLL variant. LL is considered to be OLL-PLL or 1LLL. Just for future reference.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 26, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: L' D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 L B2 L2 F' R B2 L F2 R2


 * L5E:*
x' // inspection
L D2' M B // FB [4/4]
r' U' r U r' U r2 // NSB [7/11]
U M' U2 R2 r' U' R' // NLS [7/18]
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // NCLL [11/29]
M' U2 M U M' U M U M' U2 M U// L5E [12/41]
41STM (40 with cancellation)

[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramble=L-_D_L2_F2_L2_U-_R2_D2_L2_B2_U_F2_L_B2_L2_F-_R_B2_L_F2_R2&alg=x-_//_inspection L_D2-_M_B_//_FB_[4/4] r-_U-_r_U_r-_U_r2_//_NSB_[7/11] U_M-_U2_R2_r-_U-_R-_//_NLS_[7/18] R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_//_NCLL_[11/29] M-_U2_M_U_M-_U_M_U_M-_U2_M_U//_L5E_[12/41] )

Next: U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B' D2 U L' B L' D F2 R' F'

Edit: oops someone already reconstructed.

Next: B U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L' U' L' B' L'


----------



## voidrx (Oct 26, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> * L5E:*
> x' // inspection
> L D2' M B // FB [4/4]
> r' U' r U r' U r2 // NSB [7/11]
> ...



Nautilus-ZBLL
y // inspection
U' F U' F' U' B // FB
M2' U2' M' U R U R2' U r // SS + oriented U edge in FR
U2 M' U' M2 U M' // EODB
R U' R' U R U' R' // dFr
U2 R2' F R U R' U' R' F' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 // ZBLL

45 STM









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next:R B' U' L U' F R D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next:R B' U' L U' F R D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F L'


EOFE but weird: 38 STM
x' //inspection
B D' F //FB
U M U r' U2 r U' R F' U f F R' f' //NSB
U R U' M' U' r' //EOFE+ permute edges
U2 R' D' R U' R' D F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 //L5C

L5E: 41 STM
x' //inspection
B D' F //FB
U M U r' U2 r U' R F' U f F R' f' //NSB
M' U2 R U r' //LS
U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' //NCLL
M' U' M U' M' U' M U //L5E

CX: 55 STM
x' //inspection
B D' F //FB
U M U r' U2 r U' R F' U f F R' f' //NSB
F' U2 F UD F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' D' //corners
U' r U M U' R' U M' U M U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M U //L6E



Spoiler: Roux: 35 STM



x' //inspection
B D' F //FB
U r' U' R2 U r U' R' U M r' U' r //SB
U l' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l //CMLL
M U M U' M' U2 M' U2 //LSE





Spoiler: LEOR: 39 STM



x' //inspection
B D' F //FB
U M' U' r2 R U S' U S //EOStripe
U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R //RB
U2 R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U' R' U' //ZBLL





Spoiler: CFOP: 41 STM



x' //inspection
B D' F U M' U' r2 U' R2 //xcross
U f R2 f2 U f R' //pair 3
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //pair 4
U' r U M U R' U' r U' r' //OLLCP
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //EPLL



Next: R' F D U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F L' R B U' F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> EOFE but weird: 38 STM
> x' //inspection
> B D' F //FB
> U M U r' U2 r U' R F' U f F R' f' //NSB
> ...



// LS/LL with EPLL skip
L' U2 L F' R' U2 R' B R2 // dbr (9)
U2 D F' (U D') L2 U2 L' U L U' L' // dL (11/20)
U' F' U2 F // dFR, influence Arrow case (4/24)
U M' U' M // EODF (4/28)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R // NCOLL (16/44)

NEXT: F L' F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U L D L2 B U' F R2 B2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 7, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F L' F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U L D L2 B U' F R2 B2


*LSLL*:
y' z // Inspection
E F' r2 U' B // FB [5/5]
R2 U M' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R // NSB [11/16]
R' F2 R U2 r U' r' U F // EODF [9/25]
R U' R' U R U' R' // LS [7/32]
U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D' R U R' D R2 U // ZBLL [16/48]
*48 STM *46 with cancellations

Next: D R2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' F2 D' F2 R' B2 F' U' F'


----------



## voidrx (Mar 7, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> *LSLL*:
> y' z // Inspection
> E F' r2 U' B // FB [5/5]
> R2 U M' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R // NSB [11/16]
> ...



z2 y' // Inspection
U' B' D2 B2 // FB
R2 U' R' U' R U2' R' U R M U2' M' // NSB
R U2' R' U' R U R' // dFR
U2' R U2' R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2' R // NCLL
U2' M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U2' // L5E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net






Next: U D2 F B' D L F' R2 U D2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 11, 2022)

voidrx said:


> z2 y' // Inspection
> U' B' D2 B2 // FB
> R2 U' R' U' R U2' R' U R M U2' M' // NSB
> R U2' R' U' R U R' // dFR
> ...



x' y // Nauty-S/L5E
U2 R E L' // FB (4)
u R u' U2 R u' U2 R' u R2 u // longest 3QB ever (11/15)
R' U R' U' R // dBR (5/20)
U' R U R' U R U R' // dFR (8/28)
U F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CLL (12/40)
U R2 U S' U S // undo pseudo & EODR (6/46)
R2 S2 R2 U' R2 S2 R2 // EPLL (7/53)
u2 U // AUF (2/55)

NEXT:
F' R2 F U2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F L' B2 L D' L B' D' L'


----------



## voidrx (Mar 13, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x' y // Nauty-S/L5E
> U2 R E L' // FB (4)
> u R u' U2 R u' U2 R' u R2 u // longest 3QB ever (11/15)
> R' U R' U' R // dBR (5/20)
> ...


 
Nautilus-LSLL Using BT+ created by @zzoomer 
z2 y' // Inspection
U2' F2 M2' B' // FB
r2' U' S' U S R U' R' U R' U' R' // NSB
U2' M' U M R U M' U' r' // EODF
R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' // OCELL+
U R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R // TTLL+ (EP Solved)

50 STM

Next: R2 F2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 D' B' L' U F2 D L' F' L' B U2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 24, 2022)

voidrx said:


> Nautilus-LSLL Using BT+ created by @zzoomer
> z2 y' // Inspection
> U2' F2 M2' B' // FB
> r2' U' S' U S R U' R' U R' U' R' // NSB
> ...



// Nauty-S
y // DFL and DBL solved
S r' U r U r2 R U r2 // Dl (9)
E' R' u R2 u U R2 // 3QB + dBR (7/16)
U' R U' R' U2 F R' F' R // dFR (9/25)
U' R' U2' R U2 R f' U' F // CLL (9/34)
U S U' S' U S // L5E (6/40)
E2 // AEF (1/41)



Spoiler: insert DRS > ELL



U' R' U2' R U2 R f' U' f // CLL (9/34)
U S R2 S' R2 // insert DRS (5/39)
U M' U M U M' U' M U M' U M // ELL (12/51)
E2 // AEF (1/52)





Spoiler: 2-look ACRM, cancelled



U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F' // 2-look ACRM, cancelled (15/40)
R' F U' R S' R' U F' R U2 S // L5E (11/51)
E2 // AEF (1/52)



NEXT: 
B2 D F' B2 R D B U' F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 R'


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B2 D F' B2 R D B U' F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 R'


z2 x' // Inspection

D L' D2 U' B' F' D // First block (7)
r' U2 B' R B M' S R' S' // Second block (9)
M' U' R U r' U' // dFR pair (6)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // NCLL (14)
M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M (U2) // L5E (12)


I'm implementing Nautilus method in my solver, this is the first solve!


Next: F' U B' U2 B' R2 F R L' U F' R' B' F' R L B R' L U' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 13, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> z2 x' // Inspection
> D L' D2 U' B' F' D // First block (7)
> r' U2 B' R B M' S R' S' // Second block (9)
> M' U' R U r' U' // dFR pair (6)
> ...



x' // Nauty-S
R' F2 u R' r' u' r // FB (7)
u2 R2 u2 R E R u2 // 3QB (7/14)
R' U R U' // dBR (4/18)
R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // LS (9/27)
S R2 S' R2 // insert DRS (3/30)
F U R U' R' F' // CLL (6/36)
U' R U' R' M' U' R U2 R' U M R U R' // ELL (14/50)
u2 U' // AUF (2/52)

NEXT:
D B2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B F' L B2 U' R U2 B' F'


----------



## GRVigo (Apr 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D B2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B F' L B2 U' R U2 B' F'



Nautilus-L5E , 37 STM:

Inspection: z x'
First block (7): L D' B' R F' D2 L'
Second block + dFR pair (12): R2 F R2 F' U F R' F' R2 F R F'
NCLL (7): U2 F R U R' U' F'
L5E (11): (U) M' U' M2 U M U2 M' U M' (U)



Spoiler: A few more solves...



[UF|47(44) STM]: (U2 F2 R D' L2 D' R') (R U M2 R F R2 F' M2) (U' r2 U2 R' U' R U' r2) (U2 R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F') ((U) M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M)
[UR|52(52) STM]: (y) (F D' B2 R F D') (F R F' U' F R F' R' U' R') (U' r U' r' U2 r U r') (U' R' F' R U2 R' F2 R U' F U F') (M' U M' U M' U M U M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' (U))
[DB|50(49) STM]: (x2) (B2 L B L U R2 D2) (U' r F R' F' r' U' R) (R U' M' R' U' R U2 r') (U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R') ((U') M' U M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' (U))
[DL|45(45) STM]: (z2 y) (D' U' B D' F R' F) (R' U' M2 F R F' U M2) (U2 r U2 r' U r U' r') (U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R') ((U) M2 U2 M' U M' U M U M U2 M2)
[FD|49(47) STM]: (x) (B U R F2 R D' B) (B' R B r' U M2 F R' F' M) (U M U' R U M' U' R') (U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F R U2 R2 F2 R) ((U') M' U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M)
[BU|46(45) STM]: (x') (D F R' D F2 L2 F2) (F R2 F' M U' R B' R B r) (U r U2 r' U r U' r') (U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2) ((U2) M U' M' U M U M U' M2 (U'))
[BR|50(49) STM]: (z' x') (F' L2 D L D F D2) (F R2 F' r' U2 r U' B' R2 B) (R M' U2 M2 U' R' U M') (U R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F') ((U) M2 U M U M2 U2 M' U M U M' (U))
[BD|44(40) STM]: (z2 x') (B2 D B L' D F' L) (B' R2 B M' U' M' U M2) (U r U R' U' R r' U') (U r F' r' U' r' F2 r2 F r') ((U') M U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M (U'))
[LU|48(46) STM]: (z y) (D2 R' U' B D2 L' R) (F R' F' U' R2 F R' F' R' U') (U' M' U2 R' r' R' U' R') (U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R') ((U') M' U' M U M' U2 M (U))
[LF|53(51) STM]: (z) (U' B' R F' B2 U' B) (r' B' R2 B R2 M2 F R' F' r') (U' R U R' U' r U r') (U' r U' r2 D' r U' r' D r2 U r') (M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' (U'))



Nautilus-LSLL, 33 STM (ZBLL Skip!)

Inspection: z2 y
First block (8): B D L' D2 U' B D' F2
Second block (8): U r' U B' R B R M'
EODF (7): r U r' U2 M' U M
F2L (9): R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 (U2)



Spoiler: A few more solves...



[UF|49 STM]: (U2 R D' L' U2 L' D' R') (F R' F' B' R' B U' M U r) ((U2) r U2 r' U' r U r') (R U R' U' R U R') (y2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2)
[UF|50 STM]: (U2 F2 R D' L2 D' R') (R U M2 R F R2 F' M2) ((U) M' U M U' r U r') (R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2) (y' R U' R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U R' U')
[UF|45 STM]: (U2 F2 R D' L2 D' R' U') (M U M' F R F' R F R' F') ((U) M' U R U r') (R U2 R' U' R U2 R') (y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U')
[UF|44 STM]: (U2 F2 R D' L2 U' D' R') (U2 r' U R U' M') ((U') M' U2 M U' r U' r') (R U2 R' U R U' R') (y F R U R' U' R' F' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R )
[UF|44 STM]: (U2 D2 F R F D' L2 D') (B' R B M2 F R' F' R' U M2) ((U) R' F R F') (R U2 R') (F R U R' U' R' F' U' R U R U' R' U' R' U R U)
[UB|44 STM]: (y2) (F2 R' B2 U' R' F' U2 B) (U2 F R' F' r U' F R2 F' r') ((U2) R' F R F') (R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2) (y2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U R U' R' U2 R U)
[UB|45 STM]: (y2) (U R' B' R2 D' L F2 D) (r F R F' R' F R F' U r') (F R U R' U' F') (R U2 R' U' R U2 R') (y2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U')
[UB|51 STM]: (y2) (R' U B' R2 D' L F2 D) (M' F R' F' R F R' F' U' r') ((U') M' U M U2 r U' r') (R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R') (y' R U2 R' U R' F2 R F2 R U R' U r' F r U')
[UB|49 STM]: (y2) (F2 R' B2 F R U' B F') (F R F' U' F R' F' U F R F' R) (r U' r' U r U' r') (U' R U R' U2 R U R') (y' F R U R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' F' )
[UB|46 STM]: (y2) (D' F' L2 R' D' L' D2 F) (R2 B' R' B M' F R' F' B' R2 B r') (F R' F' R) (R2 U R' U R U2 R2) (y' R' U' R D' R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R2 D U')
[UB|44 STM]: (y2) (F2 R' B2 U' B' R B2 F') (r U F R F' M U2 R) (R' F R F') (R U R' U R U' R') (y2 R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R U R' )
[UB|47 STM]: (y2) (L2 F' R' D L2 B' R2 F) (U2 B' R B r F R F' U r') ((U) R' F R F') (U2 R U2 R' U' R U R') (R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U r' F R F' r U)
[UR|46 STM]: (y) (F D' B2 U' R F D' R') (F R2 F' R2 F R' F' U' R) ((U2) r U2 r' U' r U r') (U2 R U2 R' U' R U R') (y' R' U2 R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 )
[UR|49 STM]: (y) (F D' F B2 D' L' F L) (M' F R F' B' R B U B' R2 B r') ((U2) R' F R F') (U' R U' R' U R U' R') (y2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U2)
[UR|47 STM]: (y) (F D' B2 D' L' F U L) (B' R' B r F R2 F' r' U' F R' F') (F R' F' R) (R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2) (r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U')
[UR|39 STM]: (y) (F D' F B2 R F D' F') (r F R' F' U' F R2 F' r' F R2 F') (M' U2 M U2 M' U' M) () (y R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U)
[UR|51 STM]: (y) (F D' B2 R F U' D') (F R2 F' R B' R B U2 R F R2 F') ((U') r U r' U' r U r') (U2 R U' R' U R U' R') (y r U2 R2 F R F' U2 r' F R U R U' R' F' U2)
[UR|45 STM]: (y) (D2 L F R B' U' D2 L) (B' R' B R2 U B' R B U F R F') (M' U M U M' U2 M) () (y' F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' R' U2 R U R' U R U2)
[UR|48 STM]: (y) (F D' B2 U' R F D') (F R2 F' M' B' R' B r B' R' B M2) ((U') r U' r' U2 r U r') (R U R' U R U R') (R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U)
[UR|43 STM]: (y) (F D' B2 U' R F U' D') (R' B' R2 B R2 U R2 F R2 F') ((U') M' U' M U M' U M) () (y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' U)
[DF|48 STM]: (z2) (D' U' R2 F2 R' F' L B') (F R F' r B' R' B U F R2 F' M) (R' F R F') (U2 R U' R' U R U' R') (y' R U R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U)
[DB|47 STM]: (x2) (D L B L' B D' L2 D2) (R U R U2 R2 F R' F') ((U') r U' r' U2 r U r') (U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R) (y2 R' U R U F R' U R U' F' U' R' U' R U')
[DB|52 STM]: (x2) (B D B L2 D' U2 R2 D2) (F R F' R F R F' U R2 F R' F') ((U') r U' R' U' M) (U2 R U2 R' U R U' R') (y2 R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R D R' U' R D' R2 U' R U')
[DB|40 STM]: (x2) (D' B D B L2 U2 R2 D2) (U R2 M' U' F R' F' M) () (U2 R U R' U' R U R') (y2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U)
[DB|51 STM]: (x2) (D' B D B D2 R2 U2 L2) (F R' F' U F R2 F' R' F R F' R') ((U) M' U M U' M' U2 M) (R' U2 R2 U R2 U R) (y2 R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U)
[DB|44 STM]: (x2) (B D B D2 R2 D' U2 L2) (F R F' R F R F' U R2 F R' F') (M' U' M U M' U M) (R U2 R' U R U R') (R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2)
[DB|48 STM]: (x2) (R' B R' D' L2 U' F2 D2) (M' R' U2 F R F' r' F R' F') (F R' F' R) (R U2 R' U R U R') (y' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U)
[DB|47 STM]: (x2) (R2 F2 R' B R' D U2 B2) (r U' F R' F' R' F R' F' M) (r U' r' U2 r U r') (R U' R' U' R U2 R') (R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R )
[DB|46 STM]: (x2) (R2 B F2 R D R U2 B2) (U' M' U' R F R F' M) ((U) r U' r' U2 r U r') (R U2 R' U2 R U R') (y R U2 R' U R' D' R U' R' D R U' R U' R' )
[DR|43 STM]: (z2 y') (F' B' D U F' U L B) (F R' F' R U R' F R' F') ((U2) r U' M U2 M' U r') (U R U' R') (y R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 L' R' U R U' L )
[DR|46 STM]: (z2 y') (L B U' R2 B D' L' B) (B' R B M' F R' F' M U' R) (F R' F' R) (U' R U' R' U' R U2 R') (y' R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2)
[DR|46 STM]: (z2 y') (R2 F2 L' D' U F L B2) (U F R F' R U' F R' F') ((U') r U R' U M) (R U2 R' U R U R') (R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2)
[DR|38 STM]: (z2 y') (L D R B' D F2 R B2) (R' M2 F R F' r U2 r) ((U') r U R' U M) (U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2) (y R U' L' U R' U' L U')
[DR|40 STM]: (z2 y') (D' U' B D2 F D2 L' B') (r' B' R B M' F R' F' U2 F R F') ((U2) M' U M) () (y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2)
[DR|47 STM]: (z2 y') (U' B D2 U' R D U2 L') (M2 B' R' B R' U F R F' M2) ((U') r U R' U' R U r') (U2 R U' R') (y R' U' R U2 R D R' U' R D' R2 U R U' R' U R )
[DL|40 STM]: (z2 y) (U' B2 U' B' D2 F2 U2 R) (M2 U' F R2 F' R' F R2 F' M2) ((U) F R' F' R) (U' R U R' U R U' R') (F' r U R' U' r' F R U')
[DL|43 STM]: (z2 y) (U2 R F2 U2 L2 U' L' B) (F R2 F' B' R B U' F R F' U' B' R2 B) ((U') M' U2 M) () (y2 R U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R U' R' U' F' U2 F )
[DL|43 STM]: (z2 y) (D' U' B D' F R' F) (R' U' M2 F R F' U M2) ((U2) r U R' U M) (U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2) (y' F R U R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' F' )
[DL|50 STM]: (z2 y) (L' D' B R2 D B' D2 F) (R' U M U B' R B r) (r U2 r' U' r U r') (R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R) (y R U R' U R U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U)



Next: F' U' B' F2 U R' F D B2 D2 F' B R D R2 L' B2 U B2 D2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F' U' B' F2 U R' F D B2 D2 F' B R D R2 L' B2 U B2 D2 R



x // Nauty-S
R' F2 U' R' E M' U' r2 // FB (8)
R u2 R' u' R // 3QB (5/13)
U R2 U' // dBR (3/16)
R2 U' R' U R U' R' // dFR (7/23)
U' R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // COLL (11/34)
U' S' U S // EODR (4/38)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/45)

NEXT: U2 B R2 F2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2 B D2 R' F D U' R U F L D'


----------



## GRVigo (May 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 B R2 F2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2 B D2 R' F D U' R U F L D'


36 STM

y // Inspection
U2 F' D' B D2 F2 L2 F2 // First block (8)
F R F' r2 U2 r2 U R2 // Second block (8)
(U') M' U' M // EODF (4)
U' r' F R F' r U R' U2 // COLL (9)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (7)


Next: R' L D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' U2 L B F L B D B D' B2 U L2


----------



## tsmosher (May 25, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 36 STM
> 
> y // Inspection
> U2 F' D' B D2 F2 L2 F2 // First block (8)
> ...



x y2
r U' r' U2 B2 R r u r' // FB (9)
R' U u R' u // 3QB (5/14)
U R U' R // dBR (4/18)
U R U R' // dFR (4/22)
U2 R U' r' F R' F' r // CLL (8/30)
U S' U' S // EO (4/34)
L2 U L2 S' L2 S U' L2 // EPLL (8/42)
U' R2 // untransform (2/44)

NEXT: 
R' L2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' F' U' F R' U'


----------



## Athefre (Sep 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' L2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' F' U' F R' U'



*L5E*

*FB:* U2 R' F L U2 L' R' F2
*dbR:* r U' M2 U' R U M' U'
*dFR:* r U' M U2 r U r'
*CLL:* L U2 L' U' L U' L'
*L5E:* M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U' M

41 STM

*2GLL*

*FB:* U2 R' F L U2 L' R' F2
*dbR:* r U' M2 U' R U M' U' R
*EODF:* U2 r U' r'
*dFR:* U2 R U R' U' R U R'
*2GLL:* (U) R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'

46 STM

Next: U' R2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 F L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R D' B2 L2 R' D U2 L2


----------



## voidrx (Sep 10, 2022)

Athefre said:


> *L5E*
> 
> *FB:* U2 R' F L U2 L' R' F2
> *dbR:* r U' M2 U' R U M' U'
> ...


y' //Inspection
U' F U' R2 r B' // FB
M' U2' M' r2 U R' U2' r // NSB
(U2) M' U' M U M' U M // EODF
U R U R' U' R U R' // LS
U R U R' U' R2 U' L' U R2 U' L U' R U2 R' U // ZBLL

Next: U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L F' R2 B L' B D' L F2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 28, 2022)

voidrx said:


> Next: U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L F' R2 B L' B D' L F2 R



// Nauty-S

Twizzle linkF U2' r U' r2' // FB (5)
u U R u' R u' R2 u // 3QB (8/13)
R2' U2' R U R' U' // dbR (6/19)
R2 U R' F R' F' R // dFR (7/26)
F R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F' // CLL (13/39)
U2' R B' R' S R B R' S' U' // ELL (10/49)


Next: U L2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 B D L F' L' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 28, 2022)

Nauty-S is a nice nickname for this method yo.


----------

